# Post Your Pic: Ever look back 4 years?



## Tsunami Rose (Oct 13, 2009)

I was going through my pics and woah have I changed since I was 17. I'm 21 now. What a young lady! OMG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This was the first picture I sent to my then boyfriend, now husband. I would so never make that face ever again. 






Post yours!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 13, 2009)

hahaha! NICE!!!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 13, 2009)

Dec 2005





Oct 2009





My face is a little thinner now but honestly when I look at my old pics and those of others it's always the hair and brows that tell the tale.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh my lord, I can't believe I'm about to post this! The things I do for you, Specktra!





This was the summer before I started high school. Oh, how things have changed...

Now:





YEAH! I got work done to look exactly like Megan Fox.


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 13, 2009)

^^ Love you posing with Babe!!!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 13, 2009)

rofl...
you're so funny!

then (18)





now (22)


----------



## nichollecaren (Oct 13, 2009)

Only difference for me is my skin
yeah this was bad....2005





 and now...


----------



## aziajs (Oct 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_



_

 
This is a beautiful picture.


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Oct 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Dec 2005





Oct 2009





My face is a little thinner now but honestly when I look at my old pics and those of others it's always the hair and brows that tell the tale._

 
You still look fab!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Oct 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_
This was the summer before I started high school. Oh, how things have changed...

Now:





YEAH! I got work done to look exactly like Megan Fox._

 
You looked so much better before.


----------



## Willa (Oct 15, 2009)

You can see me there : http://www.specktra.net/forum/f183/n...03/index6.html


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 15, 2009)

you ladies looks fab at all ages! and willa i love your avatar! that episode makes me laugh!

well unfortunately in my pics i go from being a very hot lady... to a fat not so hot lady but with better make up!





when i was 18





when i was 19





at 20





at 21 (in the middle!)






at 22





at 23

and finally now at 24...


----------



## Tahti (Oct 15, 2009)

This is from when I was 14... Gosh I miss my hair! I'd just started cutting it at this point, a year before this was taken it was down to my tailbone... sigh D:
(I'm on the left... I have no makeup on and I'm sunburnt LOL...)






And now...


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG Tahti,girl,you are so fierce!


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so embarassed to put this picture up; but here it goes:






Yep, that is severe cystic acne on my cheeks and chin, an unflattering haircut, and those things on my snaggletooth are ceramic braces. I was 16 at the time. Note that I loved this picture back then lol! Now I am almost twenty and....


----------



## HeatherNicole (Oct 21, 2009)

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h1...ler91387/h.jpg

this is me at 16

Me @ 19 w/ my first makeup job




My second makeup job at 20





Me Now @ 22











Just for good times here's the before on my client in the third pic.







Ciao bella's


----------



## moonlit (Nov 23, 2009)

wow look at everyone's transformation! Lou, you look fabulous with those front bangs ... and the megan fox pic- I just fell of the chair laughing


----------



## moonlit (Nov 24, 2009)

in 2004 





in 2009


----------



## ladynomoregaga (Dec 2, 2009)

Excuse the picwhoring. I'm bored, k?

Kid me: 






High school me:






Blonde--19 =)






21 w/ pink and purple hair--











Now! 21 (22 in a month, wooo) with black hair:


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_This is from when I was 14... Gosh I miss my hair! I'd just started cutting it at this point, a year before this was taken it was down to my tailbone... sigh D:
(I'm on the left... I have no makeup on and I'm sunburnt LOL...)






And now...




_

 
WoWZa.  

What foundation do you use?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 3, 2009)

^Check her FOTDs. I'm pretty sure it's Illamasqua.


----------



## Junkie (Dec 17, 2009)

lol omg...

I was a tad gothic, k? haha

Before:






After:


----------



## PopMusicChick87 (Feb 3, 2010)

Here I am in 2006, sophomore year of college! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








And here I am now, a 1st year kindergarten teacher!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Oh my lord, I can't believe I'm about to post this! The things I do for you, Specktra!





This was the summer before I started high school. Oh, how things have changed...

Now:





YEAH! I got work done to look exactly like Megan Fox._

 
LMAO!!


----------



## Didididums (Feb 16, 2010)

Me at 15: 





And again at 19: 






What a cool idea for a thread


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 16, 2010)

A little more than 4 years back. Just for fun!


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dxgirly* 

 
_A little more than 4 years back. Just for fun!




_

 
FUCK YEAH HIGH NOSTRILS!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 12, 2010)

2006 (at 20):






2010 (at 24):


----------



## m_3 (Jul 18, 2010)

4 years after my birth




Me at 14. Before I got into make up-or grooming in general. My brows were so furry.ugh.




My graduation about a 6 weeks ago. All traces of makeup were pretty much sweated off due to the heat in the back room we had to stand in before we walked


----------



## gigiopolis (Jul 20, 2010)

All my friends say I pretty much haven't changed...but believe me, I look a whole lot different if I do a dramatic eye look. Or use concealer. 

2005:





Now:










^_^


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_All my friends say I pretty much haven't changed...but believe me, I look a whole lot different if I do a dramatic eye look. Or use concealer. 

2005:





Now:










^_^_

 
Omg you are so gorgeous! jealous, me? never...


----------



## ladybutterfly00 (Dec 18, 2010)

banana1234 said:


>



 	Did anyone tell you that you looke like Taylor Swift?


----------



## christinakate (Apr 7, 2011)

Hahah here goes..... I actually never noticed a difference, until I just put these pictures side by side. WOW.

  	First Picture, I was 15. Second Picture, Im now 20.


----------



## dinah402 (Apr 28, 2011)

This thread looks like fun.  

  	2007




  	2011:


----------

